# Stress Zyme



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I see bottles of stress coats called something like "stress zyme". are these good/bad for P's?? is it something to invest in?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Those products are actuilly good. They help keep the slime coating on Ps (or even add additional) in order to keep their protective coating and harm from bacterias. Also would def help after netting your Ps or if ever they fall on the floor.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Yah i use that stuff to it works good.

Steve

150gallon/RBP about 5" and a ploces 1-7" and 1-4"
and to many other tanks to add


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

good, especially during new introductions and water changes.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya i agree the stuff works great!


----------

